# My A64 4800+ Brisbane has lost it's virginity



## zekrahminator (Oct 27, 2007)

Meaning, I went into the motherboard settings to see how high I could overclock it . 

Not bad, so far . 

My main reason behind overclocking is the sudden realization of just how much better my CPU could be, if I could get the FSB just that little bit higher, thanks to Toms Hardware. Instead of spending $300 on a Core 2 Duo based system, all I have to do is mash the "+" button on my motherboard until I get almost equivalent performance. Nice . 

I'm hoping to get to 3GHz. Now, I *DO NOT* have access to RAM timings. I have FSB, multiplier, and all voltages. *That's it*. I'm wondering, if I were to go through and get some mad 1337 clocks (with the help of my Freezer 64 Pro), should I stick with this motherboard, or get one with better options (and if I should get the new mobo, do you have any recommendations of what brand/model to get?)

I'll have more on this project as it goes along .


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2007)

you should get 3.0 easy as long as you have the cooling, good luck


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 27, 2007)

Sweet man. And if you want high FSB speeds.....you could always trade for my Proc....3GHz stable easy....42Degress load with Freezer. You should get 3GHz on that easy...but you will probaly have to bump voltage to 1.45-1.5V for stablity.

BTW wicked title


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks . 


Only reason I'm worried is because of the lack of RAM frequency/timing control. There is no question that I could take the CPU/mobo to 240FSB (x12.5=3GHz), but if the RAM can't handle it, then I'll be screwed. 

Might get this motherboard to get access to RAM clocks. What do you think?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2007)

or you could try updating the bios, or getting a modded bios maybe?


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 27, 2007)

Get a biostar Tforce550....that will get 3GHz with my chip(9.5x316FSB)....and its only like 75 bucks.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2007)

i've got a biostar 550 and can vouch for it, great board!


----------



## rick22 (Oct 27, 2007)

your joking right? you just now realized that overclocking improves performance?


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 27, 2007)

I knew it improved it, I just never fully understood how much...


----------



## rick22 (Oct 27, 2007)

so can you play crysis on MAX now?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2007)

being you are running a basic NF430 chip have you tried SYSTOOL to gain access to dividers and ram settings? Or possibly a go with AMD64 tweaker ?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I knew it improved it, I just never fully understood how much...



and you're the mod of a tech forum ??  lol zek. jk


----------



## Sovereign (Oct 27, 2007)

You could possible give _n_Tune a shot as it may allow you to adjust memory timings and possibly voltage from within windows. That peice of software might be the only option available to you for memory adjustments on a _n_Force motherboard with limited BIOS options.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2007)

when i read ur title i thought you had sex with ur CPU.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> when i read ur title i thought you had sex with ur CPU.


----------



## FatForester (Oct 27, 2007)

ghost101 said:


> You wont see such a big increase in real gaming. Toms are using an 8800GTX at a cpu limited resolution and therefore show big increases with CPUs. This is correct if you want to show which CPU performs better, but it isnt a good indicator of what performance improvements you will see with your x850xt.
> 
> Also, 3dmark06 has a CPU component in the score.



Every bit helps.

Zek, since you have decent cooling, you should be able to clock it pretty high. But as like ghost said, your GPU is what's limiting you, so don't let your VF-900 go to waste


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 27, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> when i read ur title i thought you had sex with ur CPU.



Me too.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2007)

if ur using the same board as me... I think you maybe than to get your timings and other settings than go into the BIOS and press ctrl than F1 
that gives me more than what i want with the mem timings.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 27, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if ur using the same board as me... I think you maybe than to get your timings and other settings than go into the BIOS and press ctrl than F1
> that gives me more than what i want with the mem timings.



*Is going to try that right now*.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 27, 2007)

FatForester said:


> Every bit helps.
> 
> Zek, since you have decent cooling, you should be able to clock it pretty high. But as like ghost said, your GPU is what's limiting you, so don't let your VF-900 go to waste



Yep. Main reason that I'm doing this overclocking thing and trying to get to 3GHz is because I'm considering an upgrade soon. I'm thinking on getting the RV670 at some point, with some form of aftermarket cooling ($250), Vista ($120), and a new PSU ($80). If I could have the performance of a Core 2 Duo without swapping out mobo/CPU/RAM...that would be fantastic .


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2007)

well depends exactly what c2d speed you want your x2 to run at lol.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 27, 2007)

I want to match or beat an E6600 .


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2007)

hmmm, imma take a wild guess and say 3.0 x2 = 2.4 c2d


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 27, 2007)

E6600=3GHz Athlon....maybe a little more.

You should definalty check Systool....i had a Geforce 6100/ Nforce 410 mobo....and it let me change ram speed on the fly in windows....as well as latency's!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2007)

sweet, i was right..


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Zek.  Most gigabyte boards have extra bios options if you push CTL + F1 when in the bios...   Try that.

Otherwise when you oc your fsb on that board the mem timings SHOULD relax automatically...   SHOULD.  And seems you have decent ram an fsb oc should be oc...


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 27, 2007)

2850MHz (230x12.5), thanks to a 3x HT multi, downclocking the RAM to DDR2-533, and 1.425V .


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 27, 2007)

Go all the way!!! set voltage to 1.475V and go all the way!!! ALL THE WAY!!! Mua hahahaah


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2007)

he'll need 1.55 for 3.0 i think .i need 1.475 to get to 2.9


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2007)

Let's see, I need a program to make sure I'm not deep-frying this thing...Speedfan does temp monitoring, right?

Oh, and Panchoman. I'm at 2.9GHz now with 1.425V, so...you never know .


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

Panchoman-Yours is a Windsor


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

Zek....just go all the way....your freezer can handle it....set voltage to 1.475....1.5 to be safe....i will bet you $2 it is stable!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> Panchoman-Yours is a Windsor



mines 65w just like his is. i need the same voltages as the other 65W x2's though my manufacturing process is 90nm. pos, he has a 90w 90nm windsor, he needs like 1.6 for 2.9


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Let's see, I need a program to make sure I'm not deep-frying this thing...Speedfan does temp monitoring, right?
> 
> Oh, and Panchoman. I'm at 2.9GHz now with 1.425V, so...you never know .



i can do that too zek, but i doubt it's stable, i can run mine at 2940 @ 1.45 but it needs 1.475 to be completely stable.  so yeah. my voltages apply to yours.


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 28, 2007)

omg, urbklr, I just laughed my ass off when I saw your sig.  I think you have managed a headshot on me at least a thousand times, and to think you're also on tpu.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

???what do you mean lol??


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2007)

240x12.5= Windows BSOD @ 1.475V, but it passes the post beep...must need more jiggawatts.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

what does the BSOD say??


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> *Is going to try that right now*.



did what i tell you work?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> mines 65w just like his is. i need the same voltages as the other 65W x2's though my manufacturing process is 90nm. pos, he has a 90w 90nm windsor, he needs like 1.6 for 2.9



it is a *89w* get it right!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

oh right, hey pos, how do you know that its 89 anyway?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.amdcompare.com/us-en/desktop/details.aspx?opn=ADA4600IAA5CU right there pancho


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2007)

It's not 89W anymore . 

No set BSOD message, it just kinda BSOD'd and restarted. 

250x10 = 2500MHz, which 200x12.5 also equals. I can run the board at 250FSB x3, so the motherboard can handle the extra megahurtz. 

The RAM can also handle DDR2 533 at 250FSB, so the RAM is also eliminated. 

I can't give the CPU any more volts (1.525V), and I can't get into Windows at 3GHz. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

He has a EE though....that means his is 65w....right??


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2007)

65 *nanometers* .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

you can't give it 1.55v? you must not have the board i do


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> He has a EE though....that means his is 65w....right??



yep unless it was a Sempron than the EE semp is like 45w


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

trade me your proc....because mine goes to 3GHz stable easy at 1.475V(must be good revision....got it during first shipment of brisbanes)


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

I was talking about Panchoman's proc, Zek lol


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> It's not 89W anymore .
> 
> No set BSOD message, it just kinda BSOD'd and restarted.
> 
> ...




hmm, is your pci speed locked at 33 and is your pci e locked at 1000? 

all spread spectrums disabled (pci e spread spectrum, sata spectrum, etc.) 

whats your htt link?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> He has a EE though....that means his is 65w....right??



will and i have 4600 EE windsor's. 90NM cpu 65W power

pos has a regular 4600. 90NM cpu 89W power.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> I was talking about Panchoman's proc, Zek lol



panchos is 65w so is zeks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> will and i have 4600 EE windsor's. 90NM cpu 65W power
> 
> pos has a regular 4600. 90NM cpu 89W power.



thank you for getting it right and not saying its a 90w.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes pos....zek has similair proc as me...but more expensive and less overclocking capability!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> hmm, is your pci speed locked at 33 and is your pci e locked at 1000?



dont you mean 100?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> panchos is 65w so is zeks



yeah, but his is 65nm, mine is 90nm


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> hmm, is your pci speed locked at 33 and is your pci e locked at 1000?
> 
> all spread spectrums disabled (pci e spread spectrum, sata spectrum, etc.)
> 
> whats your htt link?



That could be it, my spread spectrums are set at "triangular down", I'll go disable them. 

242x12 = 2900ish . 

All experiments now are at 1.55V to the CPU.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> dont you mean 100?



yeah whoops. though i enabled spread spectrum and im at fsb 245, no effects on my system..


----------



## ownage (Oct 28, 2007)

keep the HTT as close to 1000 as you can.
So if you use 250fsb x 5xhtt = 1250htt <which is way to high
Then try 250fsb x 4htt = 1000htt, w00t, this must be it!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

ownage, idk why the htt link is so important. they all told me to drop it down, but i keep it at 5x and it doesn't affect my system the slightest from when it was at 4x. im running at 245 x5..


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2007)

Been there, done that . 

When I bring the CPU multi down (250x10, 2500MHz, which would make OCing redundant), my system boots happily. When I push the multi up, then things go haywire, and Windows BSOD's and reboots as it loads. 

242x12 at 1.55V is as high as it's letting me boot into Windows...I'm running out of ideas .


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2007)

It would seem as though 2912MHz is as high as it will let me go, I wonder if there's anything I can do to shove more volts into this thing... .


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

if dropping the multi lets you raise the fsb. then its the chip, it wants more juice, what are you trying to achieve atm? still 3.0? whats your cpu multi? 12?


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

..trade with meeee!!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> It would seem as though 2912MHz is as high as it will let me go, I wonder if there's anything I can do to shove more volts into this thing... .



you can always burn it in. i burned my 1.250 stock vcore cpu to run stock speeds at 1.1

or get a modded bios.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> if dropping the multi lets you raise the fsb. then its the chip, it wants more juice, what are you trying to achieve atm? still 3.0? whats your cpu multi? 12?



Yep. 

Thing is, it can't take anymore juice. 1.55V is as high as I can push it through BIOS. I may just have to sell this motherboard, and buy something that can give me a little more CPU juice, so I can break that 3.0 barrier. 

Any takers on a Gigabyte D61-S3 motherboard? .


----------



## ownage (Oct 28, 2007)

I never believe you need more then 1.55v for such a low speed.
My 90nm Windsor 5600+ only needs 1.4v for 3ghz, as it should be.
I think its the crap cooling and mobo, its an older chipset.

But lowering HTT can be a good thing, not every mobo/chipset can do high HTT, especially nForce4.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

its probably a bad chip...

zek, get a modded bios or volt mod the cpu.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not sure there's too many modded BIOSes for one GA-M61P-S3, I'm going to see if the latest BIOS off of Gigabyte's site will do me any good.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah, the updated bios should support higher voltages, otherwise a bunch of people on tpu can modd the bios for ya


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Yep.
> 
> Thing is, it can't take anymore juice. 1.55V is as high as I can push it through BIOS. I may just have to sell this motherboard, and buy something that can give me a little more CPU juice, so I can break that 3.0 barrier.
> 
> Any takers on a Gigabyte D61-S3 motherboard? .



i would but i am wanting to go intel any other time when i have money like i do now i would jump on it but i can't sorry.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I'm not sure there's too many modded BIOSes for one GA-M61P-S3, I'm going to see if the latest BIOS off of Gigabyte's site will do me any good.



ur board is a GA-M61P-S3 that is the same as mine and i get 1.59v when i set it to 1.55v.when at 1.35v i get 1.4v, i think my board maybe a little fucked up.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

hmmm pos, my board does that too. screw vdroop, i get vboost lmao.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

i don't have a problem with my board doing that it helps me OC higher.That is how i got my Sempron to hit 3.2ghz for Super PI run.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

lol, but i didn't know that other amd platforms suffered from vboost..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> lol, but i didn't know that other amd platforms suffered from vboost..



same here.I thought it was just my cheap board.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

ditto lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> ditto lol



could you link me to your board?Also what is the max v-core?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

max vcore? a crap load, over 2.0 i think.. biostar tforce 550..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138071


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 28, 2007)

Time for a Volt Mod

Who am I kidding I know you wont do that LOL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> max vcore? a crap load, over 2.0 i think.. biostar tforce 550..
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138071



damn you can set ur CPU v-core at 2v? i want that board and water cooling.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

lol, more like the board and tecs lol, i'll go into the bios tommorow and tell you lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

so zek do you have the GA-M61P-S3 board?


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2007)

Aye, that's the one. A BIOS update shit in my face, and I had to clear the CMOS to get into Windows. 

I think 2.9GHz is fine for the time being... . 

Basically, the F1 revision of my BIOS reverted to defaults if it didn't boot correctly on new settings. Revision F6 just kinda sits in an endless reboot cycle... .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Aye, that's the one. A BIOS update shit in my face, and I had to clear the CMOS to get into Windows.
> 
> I think 2.9GHz is fine for the time being... .
> 
> Basically, the F1 revision of my BIOS reverted to defaults if it didn't boot correctly on new settings. Revision F6 just kinda sits in an endless reboot cycle... .



F4 and F5 is the best for me. I am not even going to try F6 because this BIOS is doing just fine.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmm, 242x12, with CPU at 1.5V, chipset at +.1V, and RAM at stock volts at a CPU/8 ratio, brings me perfect stability. 

244x12, with CPU at 1.55, chipset at +.1, and same RAM things won't get me into Windows. 

I'm pretty sure I've hit a wall... .


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

drop down the multi of the cpu and try to raise the fsb.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2007)

The motherboard can handle the FSB just fine, 250x10 boots me into Windows, 250x11 boots me into Windows, 250x12 throws me in loops .


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

hmmm, you seem to be hitting the same barrier as me lol, 4k windsors only go to like 2950 architecturally, though you're on a 4k brisbane. feed it more voltage.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2007)

*cough*try one of these boards


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138059

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128014

i would say this one but its a little past the cost of the others 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136020


also volts are your friends it took 1.8v to get 2.59ghz on my newcastle now obviously thats going to the extreme, but the ideal is the same MORE VOLTS


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

im on a biostar 550, which has the 550 which is basically the low end version of the 570/590 works great.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

Zek if you are using the same board as me than take ur ram speed and set it at DDR 400 set the ns to 195 for each stick and set the timings to 3-3-3-12-20 than take the HT speed and set it at 3x than try to go higher.That is what i had to do to get a higher OC and it works.That will tell you if you have just hit the limit on the CPU that seems to be the OCing hole in these boards.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

man....i wish people would help me to 3GHz like your helping Zek....
Did you try changing you multi to a lower value and going for a higher FSB to get 3GHz??


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

i'll help you, maybe if you made a thread and asked for help like zek, we'd help.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i'll help you, maybe if you made a thread and asked for help like zek, we'd help.



Ive made.....hmmm...two threads i think


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

well gimme linkies and i'll help you on em


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> well gimme linkies and i'll help you on em



and after he give u teh link link me 2 it 2


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

he can just go ahead and continue jacking this thread and post it right here lol..

back on the thread topic lol, zek how's the ocing goin?


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes...how is your oc going Zek??
I could thread jack....but....it would be one big ass jack...as my board is SO confusing!!


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2007)

OCing lost priority to the $20 I made raking the yard .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> he can just go ahead and continue jacking this thread and post it right here lol..
> 
> back on the thread topic lol, zek how's the ocing goin?



you said jack  sorry i just had a 10yr old moment


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

lol, you only did a small jack, if you want what i think is the best jack in tpu history :

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=40471&highlight=glasses&page=2

start reading from page 50, its a crazy thread !!!!!


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38874 -Thread 1
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=42079 -Thread 2


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> lol, you only did a small jack, if you want what i think is the best jack in tpu history :
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=40471&highlight=glasses&page=2
> 
> start reading from page 50, its a crazy thread !!!!!


that was the best jack ever. the birth of teh biggest thread that we know as teh teen club


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that was the best jack ever. the birth of teh biggest thread that we know as teh teen club



yeah, theres a "secret" in that thead that i dont want to come out lol, would ruin some fun we used to have at the teen thread... you get what im saying pos lol


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

isn't it ironic that we're jacking this thread talking about thread jacks?! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38874 -Thread 1
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=42079 -Thread 2



replied to.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

Hahah^^ we are to!  Sweet.....next biggest thread jack here we come.....and first thread jack talking about thread jacks lol!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> isn't it ironic that we're jacking this thread talking about thread jacks?! LMAO!!!!!



no were just teens...so it is expected


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

Panchoman...you didnt have to reply to both lol


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no were just teens...so it is expected



hahahaha good one pos, cant argue with that one. gotta love blaming our teenhood for whatever we do


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> hahahaha good one pos, cant argue with that one. gotta love blaming our teenhood for whatever we do



i wanted to be a teen so i could use it as an excuse.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

....puberty strikes!!!*looks at pants*!!


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 28, 2007)

Teenagers :shadedshu 








.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

i'll rescue it lol, zek, what are your clocks atm? for anyone that wants to jack some threads, the eyeglasses thread awaits you.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

jacked by teenage ninjas!!! XD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i'll rescue it lol, zek, what are your clocks atm? for anyone that wants to jack some threads, the eyeglasses thread awaits you.



we have already jacked that thread and it is old news now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> we have already jacked that thread and it is old news now



well i revived it.

and i wanna c if we can get this thread to recover, thats a skill we gotta get good at lol.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes....we can use are teenage ninja power to revive this thread!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 28, 2007)

ahh!! Thread jackers!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2007)

lol, hey 3991, what happend to your avvy?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 29, 2007)

panchoman said:


> lol, hey 3991, what happend to your avvy?



I changed it, but then I didn't like the one I chose. I can't find the PM w/ it from JrRacinFan


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

ouchy, hope you get it back


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I found the PM 

the image that was


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

oh 3991 lol, i just asked jr in one of my pms that i was writing to him if he had your avvy still lol.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks, pancho.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

no problem, and btw 3991, jr still has your avvy so just pm him if you loose it again


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 29, 2007)

luckily, Im going to put the link in my bookmarks, so if i lose it again, all I'll have to do is look @ my bookmarks. 

BTW, you put :Toast" in. " shoulda been : 


lol


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> luckily, Im going to put the link in my bookmarks, so if i lose it again, all I'll have to do is look @ my bookmarks.
> 
> BTW, you put :Toast" in. " shoulda been :
> 
> ...



opps lol, i fixed it


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Zek, on my Brisbane, I had some mysterious fsb "holes". For instance, If I was on the 10.5 multi and the 667 ram strap, I couldn't post above 262fsb. But if I set the ram to the 800strap, making it run much faster, I could post all the way to 285 (3GHz@ 1.55v, ram 1000Mhz). Also, I found that memory performance suffers on a Brisbane if you try to use a whole multi instead of a half (IE: 10 instead of 10.5)

Try clocking on a 10.5 multi, and see if you can go further.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try that tomorrow when I have more time .


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm back at stock for now, my mobo/CPU was making some weird noises last night, possibly related to being massively overvolted... .


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 29, 2007)

overvolting ftw!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I'm back at stock for now, my mobo/CPU was making some weird noises last night, possibly related to being massively overvolted... .



that cant be good, try dropping the htt link so that its ~1k and disable all spread spectrums and make sure that the ram stuff are fine, strange noises from your comp is never a good thing i say...


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 29, 2007)

Where are spread spectrums normally located in the BIOS?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 29, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I'm back at stock for now, my mobo/CPU was making some weird noises last night, possibly related to being massively overvolted... .



doubtful you still cant top 1.95v  i was trying for 2.8ghz


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 29, 2007)

Status update!

I'm currently at 224x12.5 (2800MHz even), with 1.425V. 

My HTT is about 900, with the help of +.05V. 

My RAM is at 350MHz (CPU/8). 

Will be raising clocks slowly to see how high I can get this .


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

good luck


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 29, 2007)

My stability test is to go through some of the Crysis pre-release demo and to play a match of UT3 beta without any mishaps. 

If it's stable through all of that, I'm sure it can handle whatever else I'll throw at it . 

It couldn't take 234x12.5, but it boots at 234x12, so the lowering-the-multi trick works (sorta...now I just have to get the CPU frequency higher ).


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2007)

seems like you've run into a cpu wall if your fsb can go higher and your cpu cant keep up. you need more voltage probably, hey zek, you're on an nforce platform right?


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 29, 2007)

CPU: 250x11.5= 2875MHz @ 1.5V, I want to bring the volts down though if I can (40*C loading Windows can't be good for the CPU). 

Mobo: 250x4=1000, so that had better be just fine . With an additional .1V for stability at 250FSB, northbridge heatsink isn't even hot to the touch. 

RAM: 410MHz with no additional volts, ratio is RAM=CPU/8....go G.Skill! 
RAM:


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 29, 2007)

Voltage successfully lowered to the much safer 1.425V .


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 30, 2007)

Bollucks, Crysis crashed on me, back to the drawing board .


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 30, 2007)

1.47v will do it.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 30, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> (40*C loading Windows can't be good for the CPU).



I booted windows with my CPU at 66*C

[Athlon XP-M 2600+]


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Thanks .
> 
> 
> Only reason I'm worried is because of the lack of RAM frequency/timing control. There is no question that I could take the CPU/mobo to 240FSB (x12.5=3GHz), but if the RAM can't handle it, then I'll be screwed.
> ...



try A64 tweaker i used that to tweak my timings when i had a board that didnt support it.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 30, 2007)

Ctrl-F1 opens up "advanced chipset settings", among which is more RAM timings than I know what to do with . 


Everything's stock for now, just trying to reset RAM timings (DDR2 behaves differently, it dynamically clocks itself based on it's environment, or at least that's what my motherboard's telling me it does). I'm also doing a control-experiment, making sure that Crysis doesn't crash when everything is at stock.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 30, 2007)

Right, no crashes at stock CPU speeds. 

OCing the X850XT got me uber-nice framerates though.... 590/590 on the GPU with no issues.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 30, 2007)

Back at 250x11.5=2875, with the help of 1.425V. 

I'll see if I can bring the volts down and still maintain stability. Otherwise, I think I'll post a CPU-Z screenshot and just leave it be . 

Wait a minute, why am I trying to cool down the CPU, the more heat it puts out the warmer my room is .


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2007)

heh yeah, thats why i keep my cpu loading between 55-70. 2.9 something w/ 1.475-1.5 volts, 

use 1.5 and you should get 2950 and stay under 55.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't think it's getting much higher than 2.8GHz stable. 

Overall, I'm quite pleased. Free upgrade to A64 5600+, T1 RAM, and overclocked GPU all amount to medium settings on Crysis .


----------



## hat (Oct 30, 2007)

Will Crysis even run on SM2?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2007)

eh, you seem to be running into the same wall that me will & pos experience with our windsor 4600's


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I don't think it's getting much higher than 2.8GHz stable.
> 
> Overall, I'm quite pleased. Free upgrade to A64 5600+, T1 RAM, and overclocked GPU all amount to medium settings on Crysis .


Lower the multi, and run the fsb up. It will help in overall performance, without having to OC the cpu more. Go for 266*10.5 or 294*9.5, if your board will do it. On the 10.5 multi, ram set to 800 will give you 933Mhz, ram set to 667 will give you 700, on the 9.5 multi  setting to 667 will give you 933, and set to 533 will be 700.

I'm not 100% sure what G.Skill kit you have, but set it to 2.2V 5-5-5-15 to try for 933, then work on tightening it from there.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 30, 2007)

hat said:


> Will Crysis even run on SM2?



It sure does . 


I'll have a much better looking screenshot for you tonight/tomorrow. I think I've found the best settings for me, and it looks REAL nice (considering what I have).


And Wile E: Thanks for those numbers, I'll try them out when I'm at home/have free time .


----------



## hat (Oct 30, 2007)

Ah, good for you then.


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 3, 2007)

Ah, here's the problem...my memory is picky about what frequency it'll run at .


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2007)

If you can run it at 2.6GHz, go for it. A little more powerful than the average 5200+ at stock.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Ah, here's the problem...my memory is picky about what frequency it'll run at .



try loosening your timings, what are they anyway


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 3, 2007)

5-5-5-15 2T is what the memory timings is at. 


With a bit of magic, and +.2V for the DDR2, I got my core over 2.9GHz (242x12) Windows-bootable .

Now if you excuse me, I have to go make sure it's Crysis stable .


----------



## Urbklr (Nov 3, 2007)

..and right about now it crashs to desktop and Zek is like...ahhhhhhhh!

Crysis was the only game to prove that 950MHz mem on my videocard isnt stable...it was stable in EVERY other game i tryed....including 3Dmark06!


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 3, 2007)

Crysis crashed and UT3 caused the computer to restart . I downclocked it to 2875MHz (250x11.5), bumped voltage to 1.45V, and set the DDR2 voltage to "auto". 

Windows is fine, let's see how Crysis/UT3 fare...

On the plus side, my X850XT clocked to 600/600 stable .


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2007)

watch it crash again


----------



## Urbklr (Nov 3, 2007)

^^ Yea haha....would the ram voltage stay defaulted if its set to auto??


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2007)

NEVER set ANYTHING to auto unless you know what it is/does.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> ^^ Yea haha....would the ram voltage stay defaulted if its set to auto??



i was thinking the same thing about ram, but apparently its stable so yeah. guess the voltage rises from ocing with voltage set to auto.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2007)

hat said:


> NEVER set ANYTHING to auto unless you know what it is/does.



i gotta agree about that, especcially voltages, wouldn't want something to go screwy in your bios and cause it to floor your voltage and cause you to fry something.


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 3, 2007)

Bah, no dice, Crysis just crashed again .


----------



## Urbklr (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah i was thinking about trying "auto" ram voltage in mine.....but what if it "autos" to like 2.45V?? ....so i scraped the idea


----------



## Urbklr (Nov 3, 2007)

*cough* trade me CPU's *cough*


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Bah, no dice, Crysis just crashed again .



give it more juice


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 3, 2007)

Eh, more juice to the CPU does nothing more than make it heat up, and more juice to the RAM just makes it crash more...one of those RAM cooler things is starting to make an awful lot of sense if I want to break 3GHz (either that, or just turn it down to DDR2 400 and wonder why my new 3GHz CPU isn't doing me any good).


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 3, 2007)

Yep, I'm going back to 2.8GHz and calling it a night.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2007)

lol zek, do you have micron d9's?


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 3, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Yep, I'm going back to 2.8GHz and calling it a night.



Oh well... thats the Architectual limit of your core I guess. Still, you did get a good performance boost didn't you? Im just curious, for K8, is the performance boost from overclocking, somewhat linear? I use a C2D so I have no idea, since the performance gains are pretty irregular... 2.3Ghz did nothing while 2.66 started rocking the house. 

Zek, dont try to boost the voltages too much, keep them as low as possible. I highly doubt with better cooling you can attain higher much higher clockspeeds anwyay.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 3, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Oh well... thats the Architectual limit of your core I guess. Still, you did get a good performance boost didn't you? Im just curious, for K8, is the performance boost from overclocking, somewhat linear? I use a C2D so I have no idea, since the performance gains are pretty irregular... 2.3Ghz did nothing while 2.66 started rocking the house.
> 
> Zek, dont try to boost the voltages too much, keep them as low as possible. I highly doubt with better cooling you can attain higher much higher clockspeeds anwyay.


AMDs Start to scale better at about 2.6-2.7Ghz, they really take off above 3GHz tho. Going from 3GHz to 3.4GHz on my 6000+ (R.I.P. lol), made a HUGE difference. 3.4 on 6000+ roughly equaled 3GHz on a Core2, whereas 3GHz AMD roughly equaled a stock E6600.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 3, 2007)

Ah... I see. So K8s dont do really well around 2.6 and less? 

.AMD are starting to become more of a value oriented manufacturer, I reckon. Aren't you going to buy a new 6000+ or Black Edition anytime soon?


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 3, 2007)

Can't complain, can't complain .


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 3, 2007)

... that looks sorta.. bad . Oh well. So Zek, upgrading the GPU anytime soon?


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 3, 2007)

Eh, I have to say that as long as I have the X850XT, it's going to look exactly like Far Cry + physics + trees (I turned the foliage effects as high as they'd go...lol).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i was thinking the same thing about ram, but apparently its stable so yeah. guess the voltage rises from ocing with voltage set to auto.



on the board i am using and maybe the one that zek has NEVER set it to auto when OCing it doesn't set the voltage with clock speed.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

panchoman said:


> lol zek, do you have micron d9's?



if he has D9's like i do than he could be running OVER 550mhz (1100mhz ddr) on the 5-5-5-15 at the volts he is running.


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2007)

HOLY SHIT!! DDR2200!! 
I hate when people get that wrong


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

hat said:


> HOLY SHIT!! DDR2200!!
> I hate when people get that wrong



ok smart ass 550mhz


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2007)

2.8GHz is a pretty good freq. zek.. I can;t get my 2.6 chip that high due to shitty cooling and a shitty psu. That's gonna change soon though...


----------



## cdawall (Nov 3, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Eh, I have to say that as long as I have the X850XT, it's going to look exactly like Far Cry + physics + trees (I turned the foliage effects as high as they'd go...lol).



what are your settings in crysis i want to see how close i can get my rig to them


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## cdawall (Nov 3, 2007)

thank you now lets see if i can get the same framerate 


to bad i cant oc my cpu  POS mobo


as to not steal you thread here are my crysis SS

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=518907#post518907


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 3, 2007)

That's very pretty, too bad you're only getting like 20FPS . 


I get pissed when Crysis gets below 30FPS, so...that's why my settings are slightly lackluster in the shaders/video department.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2007)

i can get higher than that but i am not going to download the game... Does Crysis use more than 1 core?


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 4, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Does Crysis use more than 1 core?



It does when I put music on in the background .


----------



## hat (Nov 4, 2007)

Crysis is supposed to be multithreaded.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 4, 2007)

hat said:


> Crysis is supposed to be multithreaded.



Correct, but I don't think the demo is.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2007)

i wish i could get teh beta.


----------



## hat (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, the demo isn't multithreaded? Bad move Crytek...


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Ah... I see. So K8s dont do really well around 2.6 and less?
> 
> .AMD are starting to become more of a value oriented manufacturer, I reckon. Aren't you going to buy a new 6000+ or Black Edition anytime soon?


Nah, I have a lapped E6600 sitting here, just waiting for an RMA on my EVGA 680i that I bought from nFlesher. Board went up in smoke (literally) when I was making an overclocked cpu/gpu run on 3DMark06. Simple defect this time around. Actually not my fault for once.  I knew something was up with the board, when it wouldn't post past 375 fsb, no matter what I did. 


Anyway, this is weird Zek, with your vCore that low for 2.8, you should easily get 3GHz. Try running the ram on the 400MHz strap, just to take it out of the equation. my voltage on my Brisbane 4000+ were almost identical, and 1.5V got me to 2.9 and 1.55 got me to 3GHz, both stable.


----------



## Basard (Nov 4, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> Get a biostar Tforce550....that will get 3GHz with my chip(9.5x316FSB)....and its only like 75 bucks.



Open box 40 bucks: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...EPA=0&Description=biostar+teforce+550&x=0&y=0

Godly.


----------

